# Best size tubing to use with Rena Filstar XP2, XP3



## fishstein (Dec 12, 2005)

I've always used 5/8 tubing with hose clamps with my Rena XP3 and 1/2 in. barbed nipples on my CO2 reactor. Never had a problem. The Rena filters come with 5/8 tubing.

Tonight I filled a new planted tank, a Biocube 29 which I converted to work with an XP2 filter underneath it. The XP2 is hooked up to a CO2 reactor with 1/2 in. barbed nipples and hose clamps. I noticed a slow leak from between the barbed bottom nipple of the reactor and the 5/8 tubing. There was a snug metal hose clamp around the outside of the tubing. The water was leaking from between the barbs and the tubing. 

After this I'm thinking it would be best to switch to 1/2 in. tubing with the 1/2 in. barbed nipples, OR, use 3/4 in. barbed nipples with the 5/8 tubing.


----------

